
US Wants to Use Facial Recognition on All Travelers Leaving the Country - atlasunshrugged
https://qz.com/1598148/us-wants-to-use-facial-recognition-on-air-travelers-leaving-the-country/
======
bellerose
The longer I live I'm more inclined to view countries very similar to prisons.
I wonder if some day people will be free of the being born into one
social/psychological experiment compared to another and that's just the result
of a different coordinate on what we named earth. I was lucky enough to have
dual citizenship and leave the horror show of the US. I'm doubtful I would
have been able to do the same if it wasn't for being born elsewhere. Facial
recognition of citizens show a decline in the values that made the country
great.

~~~
oceanghost
“ANDRÉ: . . . And when I was at Findhorn I met this extraordinary English tree
expert who had devoted himself to saving trees, and he’d just got back from
Washington lobbying to save the Redwoods. And he was eighty-four years old,
and he always travels with a backpack because he never knows where he’s going
to be tomorrow. And when I met him at Findhorn he said to me, “Where are you
from?” And I said, “New York.” And he said, “Ah, New York, yes, that’s a very
interesting place. Do you know a lot of New Yorkers who keep talking about the
fact that they want to leave, but never do?” And I said, “Oh, yes.” And he
said, “Why do you think they don’t leave?” And I gave him different banal
theories. And he said, “Oh, I don’t think it’s that way at all.” He said, “I
think that New York is the new model for the new concentration camp, where the
camp has been built by the inmates themselves, and the inmates are the guards,
and they have this pride in this thing that they’ve built—they’ve built their
own prison—and so they exist in a state of schizophrenia where they are both
guards and prisoners. And as a result they no longer have—having been
lobotomized—the capacity to leave the prison they’ve made or even to see it as
a prison.” And then he went into his pocket, and he took out a seed for a
tree, and he said, “This is a pine tree.” And he put it in my hand. And he
said, “Escape before it’s too late.”

― Wallace Shawn, My Dinner With André

~~~
chrisco255
I suppose to some that NYC would seem like a prison but to others they find it
invigorating. The important thing is not to project your own preferences onto
others. People see the world in different ways and one man's prison is another
man's paradise.

~~~
oceanghost
I can't imagine a more ignorant and ill-considered response to such a work of
art.

------
tobylane
[https://twitter.com/mackenzief/status/1118509708673998848](https://twitter.com/mackenzief/status/1118509708673998848)

Already happening. In the replies JetBlue says it's a DHS program. More
information [http://mediaroom.jetblue.com/investor-relations/press-
releas...](http://mediaroom.jetblue.com/investor-relations/press-
releases/2018/11-15-2018-184045420)

------
xmodem
What's the difficulty in having outbound passport control as exists in
Schengen area in the EU and in Australia, and much of Asia? What am I missing
here?

~~~
dogma1138
EU has facial recognition at passport control in every airport, that’s the
whole point of only having biometric passports and legislating “smart border”
laws.

[https://www.gemalto.com/govt/coesys/eborder/entry-exit-
syste...](https://www.gemalto.com/govt/coesys/eborder/entry-exit-system)

~~~
xmodem
Interesting link, but I think you misunderstand my question. There are both
automated and manual queues at most EU airports (the airport where I live
doesn't have automated queues which I must say is quite annoying) but when
departing Shengen, you have to show your passport to verify your identity -
either to a facial recognition machine or to a human.

That's not what happens at US airports presently, and from the article it
doesn't read like they're going to start doing that. It reads like they're
going to put cameras up and search a database of photos collected from
passports on entry, which I must say makes zero sense. Why not check the
person presented against the document they are carrying?

~~~
dogma1138
In many EU airports it's a mix of both, you have to give a passport to a human
then you have a silly spot on the ground where you stand and have your picture
taken. The human is there to verify non biometric passports but the picture is
taken anyhow and is likely compared against a DB as well.

This is because the full effect of the legislation hasn't been implemented
yet, IIRC all Schengen entry visas will require a biometric passport after
2020 or 2022. Once that happens there is little reason to keep humans in place
other than for assistance.

~~~
vinay427
That would in no way replace most humans. That's not how visas work in
virtually every country. Humans are there not just to verify identity but to
verify that a person should enter. For example, if they sound like they may
work on a visitor visa, or may overstay their visa, they may not be granted
entry.

Furthermore, for verifying entry, I fail to see how face detection biometric
devices could ensure that the person walking through is the one being
photographed, unless there are other humans in place or far more intelligent
systems. Someone could hold up a sufficiently well-crafted picture, bring
someone else to be photographed instead of them, etc.

------
perlpimp
UK already does it.. at least at Gatwick.

~~~
ralusek
UK is an authoritarian state, though. The US, for the moment, is at least in
theory supposed to have a different set of value judgements in regards to
liberty.

